# I have put my budgies together and they seem to really enjoy each other's company.



## HonyAlmonGranola (Nov 30, 2021)

A few days ago, I formally introduced Alvin to Charlie, they seemed to take a liking to each other and seemed less lonely. I am fairly certain that they are both males. Recently, I have been noticing feathers around the room where Charlie resided, and today I found a large feather (not fluff? flight feather?) on the floor. Charlie is shedding and I was wondering if there is any precautions to go through.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Giving some extra protein during a molt is always good, you can offer a hard boiled egg or buy some commercially prepared egg food for birds. He may be less active and a bit grumpy depending on the severity of the molt, this is normal so don't push him to be active if he does not choose to be.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*








Meet Alvin and Charlie


I have recently gotten Alvin (11/07/2021) from a friend who was unable to care for him, he is green. Nuff said. Alvin was looking kind of lonely so I went to a pet shop and got another bird. (Is getting a bird from a pet shop a good thing?) Charlie (11/27/2021) is a big-eyed blue budgie, and she...




www.talkbudgies.com





What size cage do you have the two of them in now? Length, Width and Height.*

*Please post the close up pictures of each of their ceres taken in natural light as requested in the previous thread so we can help determine their genders.

Budgies generally have a first light molt at around 3 - 4 months old and another at 6 -7 months old.
When a budgie reaches at 1 year old their molts adjust to the Seasons., After the adjustment the budgie will have its big molts in the Spring and Fall. Budgies may also have lighter molts throughout the year; triggered by stress, change in diet or change in environment.

You can supplement your budgie’s diet with egg food during a molt.
This helps your budgies replenish the energy lost during the time they lose and grow in the new feathers.
Additionally, egg food promotes good and healthy feather growth.
It is possible to buy ready-made egg food at any specialized pet store but just as easy to make your own by hard boiling an egg and mashing it up.
If you wish you can mix it with a bit of cooked quinoa and flax seed.
You can also finely chop some veggies and add it to the egg food mix.

If your give your budgie cooked quinoa, be sure you rinse it well several times before cooking.

Budgies get itchy during their molt, so they'll preen and scratch more often. Additionally, they may be sleepier and quieter as molting takes a lot of energy, and their poop could be a little runnier. To make them more comfortable, you can offer them baths either in a shallow dish of water (or Lix-It bath) or by hanging wet greens (romaine lettuce or kale works best) in their cage so they can nibble on it and rub against them.

Molting FAQs*
*Miserable Molting*


----------

